# My dog had 2 rabies vaccines in 3 months! Is she in danger?



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

I adopted a rescue puppy from a group. I changed her name when I adopted her from Bella to Leela. When she got her vaccinations in July, they did not give me a certificate for rabies, just the receipt with all her visits and shots. 

Last night, my dogs were playing in the fenced backyard, when another dog (a large neighbor dog - often off leash as the kids who own him can't control him) popped open the fence. All the dogs ran away. Anyway, the pound picked them up.

So, this morning, my husband went to pick up the dogs from the pound. They said the rabies evidence we had (tags, receipt) were not good enough and would not let her leave without another vaccine. My husband was running late to work and gave in and let them give her another shot. Will this cause issues? She's just barely 6 months old and only 15 pounds - although she probably won't get much bigger. 

I'm a little freaked out right now and cannot find information on this. I'm mad at the vet for not giving us what we were supposed to have and for not letting me use her real name and for not verifying over the phone her shots. I'm also a bit mad at the pound - I talked to the animal control guy and he let me see the dogs were okay, but still took them in! (I really do understand, but still...)


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The tags and receipt weren't enough? Wow. Sounds like a money gig to me. She will likely be okay, but I would be sure they give me the proof needed, and I would be sure they don't get another for a very very long time. If ever, actually.


----------



## Kevin777 (Sep 20, 2012)

Is she showing any symptoms from her recent vaccination? You can always do a titre blood test to see how well she is responding to the vaccine, though it is pricey from what I have heard.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Usually there really isn't any immediate response to repeated vaccines like that BUT that isn't to say that it wasn't damaging in the long run. Do I know exactly what "damage" was done, no....but there really isn't a way to know for one way or another. There are just trends that show over vaccination can cause long term issues. 

Either way what is done is done. I wouldn't ever vaccinate her again!


----------

